# Burl fever.



## ssgmeader

found this craigslist ad.....
http://nh.craigslist.org/for/4487912999.html

I don't know if I have the heart to email the guy to tell him he's out of his tree asking that much.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## JR Custom Calls

I'm pretty sure he just accidentally hit 0 once too many times lol


----------



## SDB777

Maybe it's for all the trees in the forest?


Scott ($1K...yippee) B


----------



## davduckman2010

the burls free the trees a thousand

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## elijahhenry10

Maybe he's been watching Filthy Riches a little bit too much...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ironman123

From the height of it, I think he hit 2 to many zeros. What is it?

Ray


----------



## ssgmeader

No idea the ad doesn't say. If I had to guess around hee parts most likely Cherry burl possibly maple but most likely cherry.


----------



## Kevin

Maybe he's saying he'll pay someone $1K to take it down and haul it all off. You should call him and say 

_Hey man how about $1200?_

After his moment of silence he'll say. . . . 

_Uhh yeah sure._ 

Then say . . 

_Okay but I want cash up front after I get my equipment set up. _

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ssgmeader

http://nh.craigslist.org/for/4489689489.html

what the hell is wrong with these people.


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods

I paid $300 for a burl that size a few years ago. $1000 bucks may be a product of geographic location. Rural areas like mine don't have to much wealth so people generally don't ask a whole lot for what they sell. I wonder if they would take a $300 or $500 offer on it?


----------



## elijahhenry10

Do you honestly think it's worth $300- $500? I mean, I have absolutely no idea. I've never bought any burls, so I have no idea what the going rate for them would be. I just know there's a ton of cherry burls around me.


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods

elijahhenry10 said:


> Do you honestly think it's worth $300- $500? I mean, I have absolutely no idea. I've never bought any burls, so I have no idea what the going rate for them would be. I just know there's a ton of cherry burls around me.


Seeing as it is still on the tree and can't be inspected I would preface my offer with "I want to see it on the ground before I fork over the cash." That being said just looking at the size of it it will weigh 300 pounds+ At 300 bucks that is a buck a pound which is reasonable if it is not full of bugs and defects. I have purchased more burls in this fashion over the years than any other way. The second to last load of cherry burls I bought this spring was bought in this way. I called/emailed and showed up for my appointments with them when I said I would and got them to cut the trees down so I could inspect them before buying. Loggers and serious sellers have the burls already cut, weighed, and priced accordingly. Novice sellers leave them standing until they can find a buyer because they really don't know if it will be worth the work to cut it then sell it. Novice sellers are also the ones getting excited that their plan is working by getting someone who shows interest. Call/email/show up when you say you are going to and they will look at you as a serious buyer. Simple things like this give you a good upper hand in negotiations for a better price. Above all else you as the buyer need to maintain walkaway power. Don't get overly excited at the opportunity and feel obligated to buy it because they cut it down for you. IF it is punky, buggy, or otherwise defected walk away. After all you opened the dialog that you wanted to inspect it before forking over the cash.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Useful 1


----------



## elijahhenry10

I wouldn't have predicted it to weigh that much. As I said though, I know basically nothing about burls. Other than they look awfully darn nice turned into something. Is a cherry burl worth as much? My cousin told me previously if I help him cut firewood for the winter I can have every burl we cut down. I guess it might be worth while.


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods

That sounds like a good deal. Burls don't split very easily so unless they are small they don't make good fire wood. If you find them at a good clip you might end up with a dozen+ after a day of firewood making.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## elijahhenry10

I was in the woods with him where he plans on cutting with him, and the forest is practically all cherry. Nearly every tree has a burl on it, and some have between 10 or 15 on one tree. All about basketball sized. Guess I'll definitely have to take him up in his offer.

Thanks
Elijah

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ssgmeader

Treecycle Hardwoods said:


> I paid $300 for a burl that size a few years ago. $1000 bucks may be a product of geographic location. Rural areas like mine don't have to much wealth so people generally don't ask a whole lot for what they sell. I wonder if they would take a $300 or $500 offer on it?


How can you gauge the size? Neither ad lists the diameter of the tree or have a human standing next to it to give perspective.


----------



## ssgmeader

elijahhenry10 said:


> I wouldn't have predicted it to weigh that much. As I said though, I know basically nothing about burls. Other than they look awfully darn nice turned into something. Is a cherry burl worth as much? My cousin told me previously if I help him cut firewood for the winter I can have every burl we cut down. I guess it might be worth while.



I think Cherry is usually a mid price point burl. Value depends on location. I know of 5 or so that I could go offer $ for right now on Cherry or could just drive to VT and buy off of Sprucegum . But I can't do that with Manzanita..and the guys in Texas probably can't do it with Cherry. That's whats great about WB connects guys that have access to local wood for them that's exotic for others and visa versa.
I bought this burl a year ago for probably around $75 (my memories foggy on the price because I bought a bunch of other wood that day too)

I halved it with a chain saw. And anchor sealed it. Let it sit for 6 months then debarked it with a screw driver. Let it sit for another 6 months. And last night used my new (ok slightly used but I got a screaming deal) Jet bandsaw and got what you see in the picture below out of it. The largest block being 3 1/8 square. With a MFRB worth of casting material from the edge of the caps.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods

ssgmeader said:


> How can you gauge the size? Neither ad lists the diameter of the tree or have a human standing next to it to give perspective.


I use natural features of the tree to guestimate the size, Ie leaves, branches, height proportion to diameter plus knowledge of the species. This obviously isn't the same as a tape measure on it but it can give you an idea on the size. With a rough estimate of the size you can give yourself a ballpark weight estimate.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ssgmeader

Treecycle Hardwoods said:


> I use natural features of the tree to guestimate the size, Ie leaves, branches, height proportion to diameter plus knowledge of the species. This obviously isn't the same as a tape measure on it but it can give you an idea on the size. With a rough estimate of the size you can give yourself a ballpark weight estimate.



You've got a better eye than me then. I'd have to see it in person maybe cruise the tree with a Biltmore.


----------



## NYWoodturner

That just doesn't look like a cherry tree to me. The picture sucks for sure, but the overall shape isn't what I'm used to seeing. My guess is Maple or Sycamore


----------



## Johnturner

elijahhenry10 said:


> Maybe he's been watching Dirty Riches a little bit too much...


Definitely been watching Filthy Riches and now he thinks he's rich.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## elijahhenry10

Johnturner said:


> Definitely been watching Filthy Riches and now he thinks he's rich.


I meant Filthy Riches. I must have combined it and Dirty Jobs.


----------



## manbuckwal

Johnturner said:


> Definitely been watching Filthy Riches and now he thinks he's rich.



Yep, it's bringing everybody out of the woods

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Johnturner

manbuckwal said:


> Yep, it's bringing everybody out of the woods


No Pun Intended!!!


----------



## ssgmeader

NYWoodturner said:


> That just doesn't look like a cherry tree to me. The picture sucks for sure, but the overall shape isn't what I'm used to seeing. My guess is Maple or Sycamore



Well sycamore isn't exactly plentiful up here and as it ages the bark gets all camouflage like , so I'd lean towards Maple too. And your right most Cherry burls around here tend to girdle around the whole tree not just grow off one side.


----------



## ssgmeader

Well that didn't take long the 2nd ad dropped price by $200 and it's White Oak apparently.
http://nh.craigslist.org/for/4489689489.html

lol


----------



## NYWoodturner

White Oak Burl can be some stunning stuff. That might be worth a look if they get it on the ground for you.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

